# Snow Fall Predictions down for 2010-2011



## App SnowRemoval (Dec 16, 2009)

This will be my first year in snow removal and last year we got 83" of snow a good amount. This year they are calling for slightly warmer temps and below average snow only 32" is this enough to justify buying a plow because i only push 3 inchs or more.


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

I still don't know if we're going to have a good year or not. Who knows.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

buy one and pray....like we all do


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I live in the Finger Lakes region of New York state. It has been a wet fall here, and since every inch of rain equals ten or more inches of snow, I'm looking forward to a busy winter. I hope!
Then maybe my wife will stop being P.O.d because I bought a snow plow!


----------

